# ViejitoS Car Club 8th Annual Car Show "FAMILY EVENT"



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Sunday August 28th 2011
History Park 1650 Senter Rd San Jose, CA 95112
Move In 8:am to 11:am
Show 11am to 4pm
Show and vendor info call 408-646-4802 or 408-206-1467
SJPD will be inforce
Vehicles $25.
Bicycles $15. 
2 people per entry
Admission $15 per person
Sound & Performance By The Element Band
LIVE PERFORMANCE BY BARBARA LYNN YOU'LL LOSE A GOOD THING AND AALON ROCK AND ROLL GANGSTER


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

Viejitos In Da House said:


> View attachment 343764
> 
> 
> Sunday August 28th 2011
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Sunday Show!!!*



Viejitos In Da House said:


> View attachment 343764
> 
> 
> Sunday August 28th 2011
> ...


_*I'M THERE JUST GLAD ITS ON SUNDAY THIS YEAR*_. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Viejitos In Da House said:


> View attachment 343764
> 
> 
> Sunday August 28th 2011
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

American Bombs Magazine will be in the house.So stop buy the Booth and pick up the premier issue!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS CC ..........CALIFAS...............*



ImpalasMagazine said:


> American Bombs Magazine will be in the house.So stop buy the Booth and pick up the premier issue!


 got one already came out nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like fun for everyone. Any trophies given at this show or is this more of a get together?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

CityCruisers Bay Area will be there


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

OVER 80 AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Heading out soon, heard this was one not to miss


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*san jose*

looking good :thumbsup:viejitos car show


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good show, lets see some more pics though.:h5:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanx to Viejitos for putting on a great show!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice pics ninja looks like a great turn out


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Put on a bomb ass event........thanks from the 408 ryders c.c. Fam........


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:NICE PICS LOWRIDER LOBO:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

CAR WASH TO CURE CANCER _







RAISING MONEY FOR THE LIGHT THE NIGHT WALK!_ 
_







RAISING MONEY FOR THE LIGHT THE NIGHT WALK!_ Attention all car clubs & others that would like to help, Im putting together a car wash on sept 4th form 9am to 3pm at burger king in rialto 120 West Valley Boulevard, Rialto for the light the night walk to help cure cancer & im looking for donations for Buckets,soap,Rags, people to wash cars & anything else you think you can donate...Please help Cure Cancer...Flyer coming soon! REPOST!

if you have any questions you can email me at [email protected] or 909 904- 3130 Mary​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had a good time we took 9 plaques, an most memebers hard work is paying off chevitos


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> had a good time we took 9 plaques, an most memebers hard work is paying off chevitos



congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks bro gone try an take it at your guys show nex year :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah good show .... 
40's custom class

(Left) Old Memories Fresno took First place 
(Right) Old Memories Bay Area took Second


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: they closed the gates at 4 and people were still tryin to enter 
View attachment 355762
View attachment 355763
View attachment 355764

View attachment 355769
View attachment 355765
View attachment 355770


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

VIDEO WILL BE UP IN A COUPLE HOURS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*GREAT PICS "40 packard"!!!! Thanks for Sharing!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADIRNOS HAD A GREAT TIME NICE RIDES GREAT PEOPLE GOOD EVENT GRACIAS VIEJITOS PUT ON A GREAT EVENT............................:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------

